# Healthy Lunch/ Dinner/Snacks you all eat?



## KB24 (Apr 23, 2016)

Hi, I'm trying to incorporate more healthy foods within my meals and adding in a variety as well. I am on a  low residue diet and was wondering of ways to have nutrition focused meals. Any experience of eating w/ the low residue diet and eating healthy or just eating healthy in general with Crohn's would be much appreciated as I believe that diet can be beneficial to me.  As of now I usually have chicken and rice twice or three times a day (as small meals throughout the day), and bannaas/ apples/avacados (as snacks in between), and thinking of juicing in the morning to get more nutrition.  I also take a multi, d and iron suppements but looking forward to taking less of them because I'm aware it is more beneficial receiving them from foods.

Thanks.


----------



## Charlotte. (Apr 24, 2016)

Have you considered seeing a dietician/nutritionist? I see a nutritionist regularly now, it's made a huge difference already, since eating dairy again (yoghurt, quark etc.). Basically it's about eating what you can tolerate (soft food, natural food, low in sugar etc.) and good combination (carbohydrates, fats, protein), fat is needed to prevent the food from being digested too fast and have insulin spikes, my nutritionist said, only makes sense before a marathon or something to avoid fats etc.
To my mind, and what I shall eat now, all of what you eat is quite good, maybe you could add some steamed vegetables, no idea if that fits low residue, I'm not so familiar with that. I have to eat at least 500 g of vegetables a day, just to give you a number. But that's just for me, so maybe my nutritionist would give you a different advice though. 
Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## Tuff (Apr 24, 2016)

I've been on low residue for about five years, and still can't eat a lot of vegetables. I can eat them in soups, when they're well cooked. For some reason, Asian food is ok too. I learned to make my own, Cantonese fried rice, spring rolls, sweet and sour chicken. Peanut butter and nut butters are healthy. You need protein when you're healing. I like greek yogurt and some hard cheeses. Potatoes are good, but peel them. Pasta. I found one pasta sauce that doesn't bother me, Four Cheese. It doesn't seem to be as acidic. White bread and soda crackers. I used to eat whole grain, but I can't anymore.


----------



## KB24 (Apr 25, 2016)

Tuff said:


> I've been on low residue for about five years, and still can't eat a lot of vegetables. I can eat them in soups, when they're well cooked. For some reason, Asian food is ok too. I learned to make my own, Cantonese fried rice, spring rolls, sweet and sour chicken. Peanut butter and nut butters are healthy. You need protein when you're healing. I like greek yogurt and some hard cheeses. Potatoes are good, but peel them. Pasta. I found one pasta sauce that doesn't bother me, Four Cheese. It doesn't seem to be as acidic. White bread and soda crackers. I used to eat whole grain, but I can't anymore.



Thanks, I feel like I am on the same boat with you toleration wise for veggies. Just out of curiosity do you limit dairy/meat? How do you get most of your protein?
Also if you could list supplements you're taking that'd be nice since I want to know what others are taking to supplement themselves diet wise.


----------



## KB24 (Apr 25, 2016)

Charlotte. said:


> Have you considered seeing a dietician/nutritionist? I see a nutritionist regularly now, it's made a huge difference already, since eating dairy again (yoghurt, quark etc.). Basically it's about eating what you can tolerate (soft food, natural food, low in sugar etc.) and good combination (carbohydrates, fats, protein), fat is needed to prevent the food from being digested too fast and have insulin spikes, my nutritionist said, only makes sense before a marathon or something to avoid fats etc.
> To my mind, and what I shall eat now, all of what you eat is quite good, maybe you could add some steamed vegetables, no idea if that fits low residue, I'm not so familiar with that. I have to eat at least 500 g of vegetables a day, just to give you a number. But that's just for me, so maybe my nutritionist would give you a different advice though.
> Hope that helps a bit.


Infact I have made an appointment but just wanted some insight from you all  on here as well. How often do you limit dairy/ meat out of curiosity. Have you ever thought of going vegetarian? Just curious. Thanks
Also what supplements are you taking?


----------



## Tuff (Apr 25, 2016)

KB24 said:


> Thanks, I feel like I am on the same boat with you toleration wise for veggies. Just out of curiosity do you limit dairy/meat? How do you get most of your protein?
> Also if you could list supplements you're taking that'd be nice since I want to know what others are taking to supplement themselves diet wise.


I was a vegetarian, but added chicken for protein. I'm thinking of going off again and getting protein powder instead. I forgot to add eggs to that list. Free range eggs or egg whites.
http://vegetarian.about.com/od/healthnutrition/tp/protein.htm
I don't eat a lot of dairy, too much fat makes me run to the bathroom. It's getting better though, I had some homemade pizza on the weekend.
The supplements I'm on are in my sig. Those were low on my blood tests. I need to get retested to see where I'm at. I think any excess comes out in urine anyway. I also take a multivitamin and probiotics. I saw a nutritionist a few times to make sure my diet was adequate.


----------



## Charlotte. (Apr 26, 2016)

KB24 said:


> Infact I have made an appointment but just wanted some insight from you all  on here as well. How often do you limit dairy/ meat out of curiosity. Have you ever thought of going vegetarian? Just curious. Thanks
> Also what supplements are you taking?


Yes, that's an interesting thing: 
I have been vegan before and during diagnosis, stayed vegan for a while, lost more and more weight etc., cut out more or less everything (gluten free, grain free, SCD, raw vegan, low fat, low carb, high carb, went paleo in between as I thought it could be my miracle cure haha; I have tried more or less everything just to get out of constant flare-ups), now I'm vegetarian again, was super difficult eating dairy again (I was kind of phobic of dairy as I thought it will definitely worsen my arthritis, so my meal plan from my nutritionist had hidden milk in it first). I feel so much more (SO MUCH MORE) energetic since eating milk again (sour milk for bacteria, so quark, yoghurt etc. all lactose free/reduced lactose), it's a very good source of protein and I have been lacking huge amounts of protein! I learned that an inflamed body mostly consumes protein, so those of us being in a constant flare need way more protein just to maintain muscle, brain function, staying focussed, have enough energy etc.

So vegan is definitely not an option for me. I haven't tried eggs yet, as I am too afraid of eggs as well, maybe my nutritionist can convince me.


----------



## Eridon2002 (Apr 26, 2016)

I eat a lot of meat and tolerate it well. I go only with *true* grass-fed and finished meat, Elk, Bison, organic chicken/turkey and wild caught fish.  There is a definite difference in meat quality.  My Crohn's is in the colon so I don't have problems digesting fat or dairy.  I don't drink milk but eat a ton of cheese, yogurt, homemade kefir.  I only buy cheese(block cheese not shredded) and yogurt that don't have additives.  I use a food diary app to track what I eat and see if I have a reaction to something as well as to make sure I am getting enough calories/protein.  On average, I eat about 170g of protein a day, around 45% of my calories come from Fat.  I don't eat very little processed food.  For me, I feel very good on this type of diet.


----------



## KB24 (Apr 26, 2016)

Tuff said:


> I was a vegetarian, but added chicken for protein. I'm thinking of going off again and getting protein powder instead. I forgot to add eggs to that list. Free range eggs or egg whites.
> http://vegetarian.about.com/od/healthnutrition/tp/protein.htm
> I don't eat a lot of dairy, too much fat makes me run to the bathroom. It's getting better though, I had some homemade pizza on the weekend.
> The supplements I'm on are in my sig. Those were low on my blood tests. I need to get retested to see where I'm at. I think any excess comes out in urine anyway. I also take a multivitamin and probiotics. I saw a nutritionist a few times to make sure my diet was adequate.


Thanks,
I find dairy tolerable but know that for some its a no no so limiting it after diagnosis.
How were you able to tell what vitamins were deficient through blood testing?
I've only got information on Iron, Vitd, and Calcium.


----------



## KB24 (Apr 26, 2016)

Eridon2002 said:


> I eat a lot of meat and tolerate it well. I go only with *true* grass-fed and finished meat, Elk, Bison, organic chicken/turkey and wild caught fish.  There is a definite difference in meat quality.  My Crohn's is in the colon so I don't have problems digesting fat or dairy.  I don't drink milk but eat a ton of cheese, yogurt, homemade kefir.  I only buy cheese(block cheese not shredded) and yogurt that don't have additives.  I use a food diary app to track what I eat and see if I have a reaction to something as well as to make sure I am getting enough calories/protein.  On average, I eat about 170g of protein a day, around 45% of my calories come from Fat.  I don't eat very little processed food.  For me, I feel very good on this type of diet.


Thanks I'll look into grass fed meat as right now I think what I'm eating is conventional. What made you switch from conventional to grass fed? Were you feeling any pain? Also why 170g of protien a day? I believe the recommended is 30-40 unless you're an athelete. Did your GI/ Nutritionist recommend this?


----------



## Eridon2002 (Apr 27, 2016)

KB24 said:


> Thanks I'll look into grass fed meat as right now I think what I'm eating is conventional. What made you switch from conventional to grass fed? Were you feeling any pain? Also why 170g of protien a day? I believe the recommended is 30-40 unless you're an athelete. Did your GI/ Nutritionist recommend this?


A number of factors made me move to grass-fed.  Higher Omega-3 in grass-fed, they are not pumped full of antibiotics and hormones. The corn that is fed to fatten up the cows is not a natural food source and full of glyphosate(roundup).  Conditions of CAFO where they are "fattened up for slaughter are horrible.  I haven't talked with a nutritionist, I know what works and doesn't work for my body.  No one knows what the "optimal" level of any nutrient is for it differs with every person.  I am active but studies have shown that higher protein is required for those that have systemic inflammation

Effects of inflammation and/or inactivity on the need for dietary protein
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19741515


----------



## Tuff (Apr 27, 2016)

KB24 said:


> Thanks,
> I find dairy tolerable but know that for some its a no no so limiting it after diagnosis.
> How were you able to tell what vitamins were deficient through blood testing?
> I've only got information on Iron, Vitd, and Calcium.


I had testing done when I was in the hospital, so not sure exactly what all they tested. Here's a sample of what they can test for
https://www.medichecks.com/find-a-test/tests/Nutritional-Health_37/


----------



## KB24 (Apr 27, 2016)

Eridon2002 said:


> A number of factors made me move to grass-fed.  Higher Omega-3 in grass-fed, they are not pumped full of antibiotics and hormones. The corn that is fed to fatten up the cows is not a natural food source and full of glyphosate(roundup).  Conditions of CAFO where they are "fattened up for slaughter are horrible.  I haven't talked with a nutritionist, I know what works and doesn't work for my body.  No one knows what the "optimal" level of any nutrient is for it differs with every person.  I am active but studies have shown that higher protein is required for those that have systemic inflammation
> 
> Effects of inflammation and/or inactivity on the need for dietary protein
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19741515


Thanks, I will look into grass fed meat, also how long do you leave your meat once cooked at room temp? Just thought I'd ask since my family usually leaves it beyond 2 hours maybe 7 hours max, and that may be safe for the avg person but was wondering how long others leave it at room temp.

Thanks


----------



## Eridon2002 (Apr 27, 2016)

I refrigerate or freeze what I don't eat right away.  The last thing I need is food poisoning on top of Crohn's.  I live alone so either make just enough for me or make a large batch and put single serving aliquots of it in the deep freezer. I also stock up on the meat when it is on sale(since the high quality stuff is pricey).  It will last a long time frozen in the deep freezer.  I just finished cooking 3 whole chickens and made bone broth in my pressure cooker(30min for a whole chicken and 1 hour for the bone broth).  This is all in my deep freezer now.  I also do a lot of crock pot cooking large batches and freeze.  How long cooked meat will last at room temp depends on the kind of meat, how it was cooked, etc.  However, I wouldn't risk it and would refrigerate right away any cooked meat you don't intend to eat.  I would say nothing should be left out longer than 2 hours and most should be refrigerated well before then.


----------



## KB24 (Apr 28, 2016)

Eridon2002 said:


> I refrigerate or freeze what I don't eat right away.  The last thing I need is food poisoning on top of Crohn's.  I live alone so either make just enough for me or make a large batch and put single serving aliquots of it in the deep freezer. I also stock up on the meat when it is on sale(since the high quality stuff is pricey).  It will last a long time frozen in the deep freezer.  I just finished cooking 3 whole chickens and made bone broth in my pressure cooker(30min for a whole chicken and 1 hour for the bone broth).  This is all in my deep freezer now.  I also do a lot of crock pot cooking large batches and freeze.  How long cooked meat will last at room temp depends on the kind of meat, how it was cooked, etc.  However, I wouldn't risk it and would refrigerate right away any cooked meat you don't intend to eat.  I would say nothing should be left out longer than 2 hours and most should be refrigerated well before then.


I totally understand the 2 hours standard. But when I tried to introduce itit to my family they waived it out. And said since they were young they have been eating it after leaving it after multiple hours of room temp. Should I still suggest the change or stick with it as no food poisoning  has actually occurred by any of them. Never have I as well encountered food poisoning from eating multiplehour sitting chicken from room temperature after heating it.


----------



## Eridon2002 (Apr 29, 2016)

KB24 said:


> I totally understand the 2 hours standard. But when I tried to introduce itit to my family they waived it out. And said since they were young they have been eating it after leaving it after multiple hours of room temp. Should I still suggest the change or stick with it as no food poisoning  has actually occurred by any of them. Never have I as well encountered food poisoning from eating multiplehour sitting chicken from room temperature after heating it.


I guess I don't understand your family's purpose of leaving out cooked meat for hours? There is no benefit, only potential harm. You may not have encountered it yet but it may just be a matter of time before you encounter food poisoning when unsafe food handling is practiced. I would think if there is no good reason behind leaving the meat out for hours at room temp then I would rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## KB24 (Apr 29, 2016)

Eridon2002 said:


> I guess I don't understand your family's purpose of leaving out cooked meat for hours? There is no benefit, only potential harm. You may not have encountered it yet but it may just be a matter of time before you encounter food poisoning when unsafe food handling is practiced. I would think if there is no good reason behind leaving the meat out for hours at room temp then I would rather be safe than sorry.


When I tell them about the 2 hour standard they argue that they said I've been eating it for 20 years and haven't had any food poisoning, even when showing the USDA page where it states the 2 hour rule they waive it off and ignore it. with this being said could it be the USDA is just really conservative with that amount of hours? I've told my parents serveral times and they don't seem to budge with this at all.


----------



## Eridon2002 (Apr 29, 2016)

KB24 said:


> When I tell them about the 2 hour standard they argue that they said I've been eating it for 20 years and haven't had any food poisoning, even when showing the USDA page where it states the 2 hour rule they waive it off and ignore it. with this being said could it be the USDA is just really conservative with that amount of hours? I've told my parents serveral times and they don't seem to budge with this at all.


You don't need to wear a seat belt unless you get into an accident, you don't need to refrigerate cooked meat within 2 hours unless there is some bad bacteria that didn't get killed during cooking.  The thing is you never know when you'll get into an accident just like you don't know if there is Salmonella or E.Coli multiplying in the meat on your table.  So I guess it could be considered conservative to wear a seat belt but considering the risk I'll wear it regardless if I haven't been in an accident in 20 years.  For me, the same logic applies for food handling safety.  Why risk it? It takes 2 seconds to stick it in the fridge.  Yet, if your parents are set in their ways you likely won't change their opinion.  All you can control is what food goes into your mouth.


----------



## KB24 (Apr 29, 2016)

Eridon2002 said:


> You don't need to wear a seat belt unless you get into an accident, you don't need to refrigerate cooked meat within 2 hours unless there is some bad bacteria that didn't get killed during cooking.  The thing is you never know when you'll get into an accident just like you don't know if there is Salmonella or E.Coli multiplying in the meat on your table.  So I guess it could be considered conservative to wear a seat belt but considering the risk I'll wear it regardless if I haven't been in an accident in 20 years.  For me, the same logic applies for food handling safety.  Why risk it? It takes 2 seconds to stick it in the fridge.  Yet, if your parents are set in their ways you likely won't change their opinion.  All you can control is what food goes into your mouth.


Yeah thats what bugs me, with an already immune compromising drug  they're stuck in their ways and I think it possibly can be beneficial putting  it into the fridge earlier than 7-8 hours but I guess it'll stay until I cook myself lol. Out of curiosity I'm newly diagnosed and I believe I have a substantial amount of information of what I should do and not. But what do you think are some basics I should be aware of that I might miss. Also, how did you figure out what supplements/herbs to take ( if you take any at all) and what supps/herbs do you take?
Thanks, sorry for all the questions.


----------



## Eridon2002 (Apr 29, 2016)

Everyone is different in which foods may or may not affect them. I keep a food diary(I use the app myFitnessPal but there are others). Keep in mind that you might not react badly to a food for 24-48hours later.  I try to keep supplements simple because it is easy to go overboard and it is best to get your nutrients from healthy foods.  I take probiotics, vitamin D3(liquid form), calcium, and Fish oil.  I try to get the best ones that don't have additional ingredients that I might react badly to(for example the Omega Krill oil has food dyes and other stuff I stay away from).  I don't take herbs other than in cooking and teas(ginger, turmeric,etc).


----------



## neonx305 (May 1, 2016)

I know you're weight lifting so I will give an example of a generic meal day for me. It is 5 meals and they work for the narrowing I have in my guts. 

Breakfast: 4 eggs, 3 strips of bacon or 2 pieces of boneless, skinless chicken thighs or 2 slices of ham, orange juice or grape juice and a banana.

Meal 2: Half an avocado with a light amount of olive oil, greek yogurt with blueberries or pineapple chunks or juice, 2 pieces of chicken breast or boneless/skinless chicken thighs.

Meal 3: Hamburger with no bun, well cooked broccoli or kale with butter, crush another half of avocado and put on top of the burger. Possibly some mashed potatoes or white rice for carbs.

Meal 4: Chicken breast seasoned with tumeric, cumin and parsley. Another banana, lactose free milk and a handful of blueberries.

Meal 5: Duck breast cooked in duck fat with some bacon and spinach all cooked in the same pan. Its a delicious meal. Rice or potatoes for carbs. I have applesauce and greek yogurt for dessert. 

Snacks: Greek yogurt with raw honey, a nice big scoop or peanut butter with a banana, blueberries, PB&J (not often), glass of lactose free milk.


----------



## KB24 (May 1, 2016)

neonx305 said:


> I know you're weight lifting so I will give an example of a generic meal day for me. It is 5 meals and they work for the narrowing I have in my guts.
> 
> Breakfast: 4 eggs, 3 strips of bacon or 2 pieces of boneless, skinless chicken thighs or 2 slices of ham, orange juice or grape juice and a banana.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the ideas, will try to incorporate something relatively healthy like you mentioned. Will try blueberries( once in remission) as i missed them ever since this low res diet.


----------



## scl (May 15, 2016)

I am on a vegan diet for a year and have no symptoms or clinical findings (blood, fecal, colonoscopy, etc)  of Crohn's. 

I feel great and am very active hiking, distance running, etc.

My favorite vegan cookbook/website is Thug Kitchen.  The recipes are divine and I get a kick out of the casual and colorful language throughout.


----------

